# Ley de la pelea mínima



## DJ DRACO (Ago 17, 2011)

Propongo una nueva ley en éste foro.

Se llama "Ley de la pelea mínima y necesaria"

Viendo y considerando innumerable cantidad de post en los que se termina peleando propongo esta nueva regla que será aplicada por todos y cada uno de nosotros y NO necesariamente por los Moderadores.

Veamos, en éste foro hay de todo (como en todo el mundo), hay:

* Moderadores - se supone que saben bastante y son imparciales 
* Usuarios muy antiguos - se supone que saben mucho por haber estudiado y por experiencia
* Usuarios antiguos - se supone que saben bastante
* Usuarios novatos - con gran conocimiento de electrónica pero sin experiencia
* Usuarios novatos - con conocimientos básicos y sin experiencia
* Usuarios novatos - completamente ignorantes

Bárbaro, hasta acá todo bien...dónde comienza el problema?

El problema comienza cuando un usuario novato con escasos conocimientos entra al foro a:
* pedir ayuda sin esforzarse o a 
* proponer circuitos sumamente irrisorios, absurdos, peligrosos, de dudosa procedencia o de elaboración propia (obviamente mal confeccionados)

y la bomba termina de explotar cuando los usuarios más experimentados, viejos, con derecho de piso, intentan explicar, enseñar...y muchas veces se va subiendo de tono.

Por qué se sube de tono?

Porque cómo queda claro a nivel nacional (al menos acá en Argentina) y no ajeno al foro, los novatos ya no tienen respeto ni por la edad, ni por la antigüedad, ni por los conocimientos de los más "viejos"

Y ahí es donde los más "viejos" se empiezan a enojar.

Qué opinan?

Están de acuerdo conmigo?


----------



## sp_27 (Ago 18, 2011)

Esto debería estar en la sección "Comentarios y Sugerencias"


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 18, 2011)

Gracias por la sugerencia...esperemos a que algún moderador lo mueva


----------



## Unikfriend (Ago 18, 2011)

Yo apoyo esa nueva regla
directamente no me ha tocado, pero si he visto algunos casos en que 
alguien con poca experiencia, pregunta algo muy basico y de inmediato 
llueven descalificativos por gente con mas experiencia. En esos casos
simplemente me abstengo de dar mi opinion.

Pienso que si alguien no desea ayudar pues simplemente no lo debe hacer.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 18, 2011)

Unikfriend dijo:


> Pienso que si alguien no desea ayudar pues simplemente no lo debe hacer.



Creo que eso es lo mas adecuado.... no hay necesidad de insultar.. simplemente si uno no quiere (por que no esta de buenas, por que paso la mosca, etc.. ) pues simplemente no lo haga.. ya habra otros usuarios que si lo ayuden... 

Afortunadamente el foro tiene muchos usuarios... y hay muchos tipos de ayuda para muchos tipos de necesitados...

Igual me ha tocado ver exactamente lo contrario... un usuario llega preguntando algo muy basico y casi de inmediato se le comienza a proponer algo excesivamente avanzado...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 18, 2011)

Es verdad Chico...yo intento en la medida de lo posible dar solución rápida y al nivel que es necesario...sin ir más lejos mi último aporte a un usuario nuevo es un monitor de 2 tensiones con 2 leds para lo cual sólo usé una llave doble...

cuando le propuse usar la llave doble en vez de la simple me dijo: "no sé que tendraá en mente pero..."  ahi el link

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/encender-led-segun-tesion-salida-61588/#post542629

me encanta ayudar


----------

